# SS X3 and Dargel Kats



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

I've never been on either but just by looking at them I'm convinced that they can handle a chop and even run offshore but can they really get skinny?


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Yes they can!


----------



## Fishdog (Jun 22, 2004)

What's your definition of "really skinny"?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Fishdog said:


> What's your definition of "really skinny"?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Under 100lbs depending on height ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## SuperDuty28 (Jun 7, 2011)

Billphish said:


> I've never been on either but just by looking at them I'm convinced that they can handle a chop and even run offshore but can they really get skinny?


Yes they can. I've had my 25 dargel Kat in 6 inches of water as well as 3' seas. Ride is unbelievable.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

6 inches is really shallow??? Was that running or sitting?my iPhone is about 6 inches long!


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

Fishdog said:


> What's your definition of "really skinny"?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


How many beers have I had?


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Majek11 said:


> 6 inches is really shallow??? Was that running or sitting?my iPhone is about 6 inches long!


Pretty shallow. What do you call shallow? They wont run in 3" like a RFL but they also don't beat your brains out in the slightest chop either.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

Fishdog said:


> What's your definition of "really skinny"?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


I didn't say "really skinny" but what I mean is are these boats capable and a good option for fishing Matagorda and south all the way down.

Would these type boats get shallower than say a Shallow Sport 24 Mod V?

I want a boat that can get back in there but not beat you to death like some.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

bigfishtx said:


> Pretty shallow. What do you call shallow? They wont run in 3" like a RFL but they also don't beat your brains out in the slightest chop either.


You sound like you have one or have been on them. And I'm not expecting RFL or scooter type performance. I want at least a 23' boat


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

bigfishtx said:


> Pretty shallow. What do you call shallow? They wont run in 3" like a RFL but they also don't beat your brains out in the slightest chop either.


My x wife is what I call shallow,but if anyone here has an x3 and runs around Galveston bay I'd like to meet up with them one day and I'll bring a tape measure and a $100 bill and we'll head over to the Pass and I'll measure out a 50-100 yards of 6" water and I wanna see it run across it,I'm not saying it won't cause I've never been on one but I wanna see it.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Majek11 said:


> My x wife is what I call shallow,but if anyone here has an x3 and runs around Galveston bay I'd like to meet up with them one day and I'll bring a tape measure and a $100 bill and we'll head over to the Pass and I'll measure out a 50-100 yards of 6" water and I wanna see it run across it,I'm not saying it won't cause I've never been on one but I wanna see it.


This event will never take place.....


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

sgrem said:


> This event will never take place.....


I'm off on Sundays,I'd prefer to do it after 10am because I like to fish early.I know the X3 and dargels are great boats and serve their purposes but 6" is really shallow,I had a 14.5 Dargel with a 50hp on it and got stranded a few times in 6" of water.


----------



## twelfth man (Sep 1, 2005)

*Both great boats*

The X3 and Dargel Kat are both very versatile boats. I own at 250 Kat and I won't set down more shallow than 15 inches (on purpose). I do not have anything to prove and wont spend my time arguing with those of you much smarter than I, but it is plenty shallow for my purposes. For perspective, the first picture was this Saturday in about 18 inches (you can see the potholes if you look closely). The second picture is about 33 miles offshore last summer. The list of fish species that have slimed this boat is much more extensive than any other bay boat I have owned. And I am sure the X3 owners would say the same thing.


----------



## KEGLEG (Jan 15, 2012)

Are the manufacturer draft specs based on a empty boat? 
I'd be happy if a loaded down x3 with 4-5 people drafted 1.5' either on plane or floating still


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

twelfth man said:


> The X3 and Dargel Kat are both very versatile boats. I own at 250 Kat and I won't set down more shallow than 15 inches (on purpose). I do not have anything to prove and wont spend my time arguing with those of you much smarter than I, but it is plenty shallow for my purposes. For perspective, the first picture was this Saturday in about 18 inches (you can see the potholes if you look closely). The second picture is about 33 miles offshore last summer. The list of fish species that have slimed this boat is much more extensive than any other bay boat I have owned. And I am sure the X3 owners would say the same thing.


Sounds very versatile and realistic.


----------



## Aggieross05 (Nov 1, 2011)

I owned a 23' Dargel and I cant say if it would make it or not, but I would take your bet if we were out there and give it a go, I had mine too shallow once and it got stuck...I ran through 6" of water for a long time before it got to about 2-4" of water and got stuck.

See stuck boat thread


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I almost stuck mine last summer, I cut the power before it was high and dry. When I jumped out I was ankle deep and i could push the bow around to deeper wayer by myself.

(Mine is a 23 Kat)

I can tell you it will run in 6" but not much less and it will not get up that shallow.

The X3 is supposed to run that shallow, I can't say so because I never ran one real shallow.
I pass the all the time around Aransas but never see them on the flats.


----------



## fido98 (Oct 18, 2011)

It will be interesting to see how the JH 253 compares to these two. I saw one when I picked up my Outlaw and it looked amazing in person. Claimed draft is 10"


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

JH is an old cathedral hull look. Those boats were pretty rough in a head sea. I would like to see more of it for sure.


----------



## SuperDuty28 (Jun 7, 2011)

Majek11 said:


> My x wife is what I call shallow,but if anyone here has an x3 and runs around Galveston bay I'd like to meet up with them one day and I'll bring a tape measure and a $100 bill and we'll head over to the Pass and I'll measure out a 50-100 yards of 6" water and I wanna see it run across it,I'm not saying it won't cause I've never been on one but I wanna see it.


I said a dargel 25 Kat, not an x3. Come on down to Rockport anytime this week. I'll be in the boat everyday. Better bring that hundred dollar bill. It'll run through 6" of water all day long once on plane. Mine drafts around 9-10". And if it's floating, it'll get on plane.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

That JH looks awesome! Those boys at sport marine know allot about performance of hulls.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

SuperDuty28 said:


> I said a dargel 25 Kat, not an x3. Come on down to Rockport anytime this week. I'll be in the boat everyday. Better bring that hundred dollar bill. It'll run through 6" of water all day long once on plane. Mine drafts around 9-10". And if it's floating, it'll get on plane.


If I ever go to rockport I'll let you know,but my offer stands to anyone with a Dargel 25 or X3,I know they're awesome boats but running,not just sliding across for a few yards,in 6" of water is rare for any boat.I compare that to people telling me their Majek Extreme eats up 3 footers,I don't think some people know how big a 3' wave is.My 17' johnboat will handle 3' but it won't eat them up and neither would my Extreme.When I was a kid my dad had a 24' Falcon Skipjack with a small block chevy and I/O drive and while it was a very sturdy boat it would knock your teeth out in rough seas and I think that's what the X3 is,but I don't know I've never ran in a new one.Like I said though my offer stands but I only have my flatbottom now so if you get stuck I won't be able to pull you off but I can give you a lift back to the rampðŸ˜Ž


----------



## SailandSkiCenter (Jun 23, 2014)

We'll have the 230 and 250 Kats in the water at the Rock the Dock Boat Show 3/31 thru 4/2 at Redfish Bay Boathouse in Aransas Pass. You are more than welcome to join us and take a ride for yourself. I've never had anyone complain about what the Kats are capable of or how they perform.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

6 " wow


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

RedXCross said:


> 6 " wow


That's what she said ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Majek11 said:


> That's what she said ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


Lmao


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Darrel cat will not run in true 6"


----------



## doyou (Nov 8, 2014)

maybe i dont take my boat super skinny, but where in the **** are yall going where it matters that much if a boat can run in 6" of water or not

i would happily take either boat and park my *** at the 30' water of the jetties and be content


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Cuts, not channels, getting into some (sometimes running end to end on low tides) of the back lakes. Blowing by 2/3 exposed crab traps and you better know what you're doing in boats that big/heavy that can get that skinny.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

doyou said:


> maybe i dont take my boat super skinny, but where in the **** are yall going where it matters that much if a boat can run in 6" of water or not
> 
> i would happily take either boat and park my *** at the 30' water of the jetties and be content


When I'm in 6" of water I'm going the wrong way!Theres a lot of places around slp that a few feet means 6" or 20' deep.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

doyou said:


> maybe i dont take my boat super skinny, but where in the **** are yall going where it matters that much if a boat can run in 6" of water or not
> 
> i would happily take either boat and park my *** at the 30' water of the jetties and be content


Some people dont know what they dont know...


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

saltaholic said:


> Darrel cat will not run in true 6"


What is a Darrel cat?


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

bigfishtx said:


> What is a Darrel cat?


Dargel's skinnier brother


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Dang grammar police...... phone auto corrects lol but y'all hopefully realize I meant dargel since that's what the thread is about


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

saltaholic said:


> Dang grammar police...... phone auto corrects lol but y'all hopefully realize I meant dargel since that's what the thread is about


Wasn't sure since you said it won't run in 6" of water. I own one, and I say it can,. What do you base your statement on? Do you own one or run one?


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

bigfishtx said:


> Wasn't sure since you said it won't run in 6" of water. I own one, and I say it can,. What do you base your statement on? Do you own one or run one?


What do you base "running"in 6" of water on,10,20,30,50 or 100 yards?If got my 24' Cape Horn going fast enough it would run in 6" of water for a few yards.My idea of "running" in 6" of water is being able to go across it continuously without the motor overheating or the boat stopping.Some people's idea of "running" in 6" is jacking the motor up and running thru a short pass.My offer stands though,SLP 100yrds or so and we can all measure the 6" of water and I'll bring my $100 and video it and post it here


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

And just so we're clear,you don't have to bring any money,if you make it you get my $100 and we'll all come back on here a post the video and I'll say they will.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Majek11 said:


> And just so we're clear,you don't have to bring any money,if you make it you get my $100 and we'll all come back on here a post the video and I'll say they will.


Video? I want to come watch this over hard sand.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

I'll believe it when I see it.. "Running " in 6" is
Hard to do at length for lots of boats that appear
to be more capable, do to size
or design.... Good sales pitch Tho..


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Not sure why you guys are so sure it won't run that shallow? You do realize the rear 1/3 of the boat is flat, and the motor tucks completely in the tunnel. I ran a 23 Shoalcat for 6 years and it will run just as shallow, but it will not float as shallow. Once on top and trimmed, it runs on that back flat pad. 

But yea, when you get down this way and want to throw away 100 bucks let me know. I will be glad to take your money.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Wait for lower tide and mark a 1/4 mile stretch with PVC at the Super Flats and have at it. People look down in shallow clear water and tend to believe it's shallower then it really is in most cases.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I would like to help.

Majek11 if you trust me with your $100 I am in Rockport now thru Friday afternoon. I know what 6" hard sand at SLP is like. I run it shallow and have been stuck there.

There is similar hard sand on the back side of mud island near blind pass. We can measure and mark off a 100 yard stretch there and geterdone....also areas down near San Jose island that lead into the back marsh. Or Carlos bay area....yall pick your poison if you trust me to measure and get it done for you. I would like to see myself.

This will never happen at the SLP and Majek11 ain't coming to RP to see it. I'm happy to facilitate if y'all would like.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

sgrem said:


> I would like to help.
> 
> Majek11 if you trust me with your $100 I am in Rockport now thru Friday afternoon. I know what 6" hard sand at SLP is like. I run it shallow and have been stuck there.
> 
> ...


If I ain't gonna get to watch it I'll keep my $100,but if they're willing and you're able and make a good honest video I'll say I believe it.But for the $100 I wanna be there plus I'd really hate to miss it after all this texting.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

We need to make sure we also include 2cool measuring references. We all know no one trust a check-it stick held 3 inches off the bottom, so please space these items out every 30 feet or so along the 100yrd run:

Crab trap
Wading boot
Ankle, I guess the leg from a mannequin will suffice
Seagull decoy
Egret decoy
Whooping crane decoy
Back of a (dead or mounted) tailing redfish
Pile of oyster shells
Beer can

any other rulers I'm missing?


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Jeff SATX said:


> We need to make sure we also include 2cool measuring references. We all know no one trust a check-it stick held 3 inches off the bottom, so please space these items out every 30 feet or so along the 100yrd run:
> 
> Crab trap
> Wading boot
> ...


Hot chic in a bikini standing at the finish line waving a checkered flag


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

Id have to see it to believe it... 6" Hard sand is tough for any boat...


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Jeff SATX said:


> We need to make sure we also include 2cool measuring references. We all know no one trust a check-it stick held 3 inches off the bottom, so please space these items out every 30 feet or so along the 100yrd run:
> 
> Crab trap
> Wading boot
> ...


Lol! That's funny stuff.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Boom!



Slimshady said:


> Wait for lower tide and mark a 1/4 mile stretch with PVC at the Super Flats and have at it. People look down in shallow clear water and tend to believe it's shallower then it really is in most cases.


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Oct 21, 2016)

Running in a straight line in six inches isn't the tough part. Having to make hard turns is where things get tricky. I avoid shallow hard sand as much as possible and that includes running airboats. Things can turn bad really fast.


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

sgrem said:


> Some people dont know what they dont know...


Lol, one of my favorite sayings
"you never know what you don't know"



Jeff SATX said:


> We need to make sure we also include 2cool measuring references. We all know no one trust a check-it stick held 3 inches off the bottom, so please space these items out every 30 feet or so along the 100yrd run:
> 
> Crab trap
> Wading boot
> ...


love it


----------



## FishyLady (Dec 18, 2014)

*Rock the Dock- Aransas Pass*

Come on out to Rock the Dock Boat Show in Aransas Pass this weekend, we will have a Shallow Sport 25' X3 in the water available for demo rides!

Feel free to contact Gulf Coast Marine (361)937-7800 to schedule your demo rides!

We hope to see you out there!

-Brittany

Shallow Sport 
956-233-9489


----------



## kdrake (Jun 15, 2015)

Majek11 said:


> What do you base "running"in 6" of water on,10,20,30,50 or 100 yards?If got my 24' Cape Horn going fast enough it would run in 6" of water for a few yards.My idea of "running" in 6" of water is being able to go across it continuously without the motor overheating or the boat stopping.Some people's idea of "running" in 6" is jacking the motor up and running thru a short pass.My offer stands though,SLP 100yrds or so and we can all measure the 6" of water and I'll bring my $100 and video it and post it here


my 25' X3 will run in 5" of water continuously without a problem.. guaranteed. skeg will not even drag unless it is less than 5". I'll gladly take your $100 and let you video me in back lakes at san jose island.


----------



## Down_South_Stingray (Feb 22, 2017)

had the opportunity a few years ago to fish out of SPI on labor day. Dont recall the guides name, but he had a 220 Skout. Boat was dry and smooth. We were running on plane while he was sighting from the burn bar as he noticed a sand bar we were closing in on quickly. Went from 2' to sand above the water and we glided right through it. I was impressed to say the least. Could have ended with me on the bow with a busted face or knees, and him tossed off that burn bar like a trailer in a tornado. just my first hand on how skinny a dargel will run.


----------



## arrozconpollo (Apr 3, 2017)

Majek11 said:


> My x wife is what I call shallow,but if anyone here has an x3 and runs around Galveston bay I'd like to meet up with them one day and I'll bring a tape measure and a $100 bill and we'll head over to the Pass and I'll measure out a 50-100 yards of 6" water and I wanna see it run across it,I'm not saying it won't cause I've never been on one but I wanna see it.


that X3 wont do it but that Dargel Kat will all day


----------



## arrozconpollo (Apr 3, 2017)

saltaholic said:


> Darrel cat will not run in true 6"


First of all i dont know who Darrell is or his cat, but a Dargel Kat 230 will run through 6" with 2-3 people and gear.


----------



## BigGulf (Dec 31, 2015)

arrozconpollo said:


> saltaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Darrel cat will not run in true 6"
> ...


Who the hell is Darell???
Can he run on 6" of water?
What an athlete!!!!

These 2 boats are on a league of their own and I think that's enough said..
They are both cool asssss looking boats 
And can tare up the chop..
The kat is faster for sure tho but I think 40 plus is fast enough. ..
Having said that ,The Dargel kat was designed to do what other boats won't do, and that is handle the chop ,run offshore and go skinny. .. 
Dargel kat was the first to do this on a bay boat than shallow sport had to compete with that...so give a lot of credit to Dargel for making a boat that so special that shallow sport had to copy. Lol( when I say copy I mean to make a boat that does what the kat does)

OK 3,2,1 and here comes more comments...


----------



## FOWLHOOK (Jul 8, 2009)

Has the x3 27' has been out longer than kat? I might be wrong.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

FOWLHOOK said:


> Has the x3 27' has been out longer than kat? I might be wrong.


The 27' had been out 10+ years, it is more of an offshore boat. The 25' for maybe 5-6 years. Shallowsport can give the exact dates. I think the Dargel Kat came along about a year later. I saw them demo'ing the Kat hull #1 at Laguna Madre and I think it was around 2011 or 2012.


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

Both great boats, both can indeed run "shallow"; however neither actually fishes shallow. They are too f'ing big. It's one thing to be able to run on plane across a shallow stretch, its a different thing all together to be able to stop and get up shallow, and you wont see either of these boats fishing anywhere near SS/RFL territory.

Point being they are great boats in their own right but not true shallow water fishing boats.


----------



## redfish91 (Jan 27, 2011)

Majek11 said:


> My x wife is what I call shallow,but if anyone here has an x3 and runs around Galveston bay I'd like to meet up with them one day and I'll bring a tape measure and a $100 bill and we'll head over to the Pass and I'll measure out a 50-100 yards of 6" water and I wanna see it run across it,I'm not saying it won't cause I've never been on one but I wanna see it.


I'd be willing to throw in another $100 to see it especially on hard sand bottom. Some people have never actually got out a check it stick or tape measure and actually measured what you ran through or what your boat will truly draft. It will surprise you that what the boat manufacture claims is almost never true.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

redfish91 said:


> I'd be willing to throw in another $100 to see it especially on hard sand bottom. Some people have never actually got out a check it stick or tape measure and actually measured what you ran through or what your boat will truly draft. It will surprise you that what the boat manufacture claims is almost never true.


First of all why the hell would you want to be running in 6 inches of water? I unfortunately have in a 19' SS, a 21' RFL and my current boat, a 21.5' SS. Under no circumstances was it intentional. I messed up. What would impress me with either vessel (Dargel or X3) is a 12-18" jump on plane and get gone hole shot. I doubt either could do it. And I don't get the bigger is better trend either. Pro Guides with 4 man drift fishing charters may need them. Other than that they are a wallet measuring system. High dollar to buy, operate, tow, and maintain. No thanks.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Jeff SATX said:


> We need to make sure we also include 2cool measuring references. We all know no one trust a check-it stick held 3 inches off the bottom, so please space these items out every 30 feet or so along the 100yrd run:
> 
> Crab trap
> Wading boot
> ...


Pine needle
2x6" dock board


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

:spineyes:

Almost sounds like the Stewy days and the Trancat that would take 3' cross chop and never get wet, There must have been 40-50 meet ups and money(shallow contest and who had the bigger Johnson) , nothing ever transpired.
LMAO


----------



## Cap'n.Brandon (Jul 31, 2016)

I had an ungrounding in the Meadows this weekend. Water was a foot and I had 1.5" distance to the hard bottom. 230 Kat with 100 gallons and quite a bit of extra weight for towing. I've also hadron run it through 5-6ft rollers with no problems.


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

Awesome rig Cap'n.Brandon


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Cap'n.Brandon said:


> I had an ungrounding in the Meadows this weekend. Water was a foot and I had 1.5" distance to the hard bottom. 230 Kat with 100 gallons and quite a bit of extra weight for towing. I've also hadron run it through 5-6ft rollers with no problems.


Sounds about right. I figure 8-9" to float it with 40 gal of fuel and 2-3 adults.


----------



## B&C (Jul 23, 2010)

Cap'n.Brandon said:


> I had an ungrounding in the Meadows this weekend. Water was a foot and I had 1.5" distance to the hard bottom. 230 Kat with 100 gallons and quite a bit of extra weight for towing. I've also hadron run it through 5-6ft rollers with no problems.


What was wrong with that shallow sport you pulled in on Sunday?

That was some skinny stuff you had to push yourself out of at marker 68!!


----------



## Cap'n.Brandon (Jul 31, 2016)

Yeah, it was about a foot deep. I was trying to not wake someone anchored off in the channel and came to a stop. Our Dargel has an XL lower unit for that exact reason, to keep us from going too skinny and not being able to get out. Just raised the jack plate and trimmed up a little and we were good to go. 

Something electrical was going on with the Shallow Sport. Audible click on the motor, but no cranking power. Batteries and engine fuse were good. Super nice boat though. I drove it to Gulf Coast Marine this morning for the owner.


----------



## carlinsa (Mar 10, 2013)

to an extent i am glad i found this posting. I have a 25ft extreme and i am about fed up with not going everywhere i want to go . i can get most places with motor up and trolling motor out. I'm looking for either a dargel kat 25 or the x3 i dont need to make it in 6 inches of water but i would like to be able to get into the flats quicker. 

we rode on an x3 at rock the dock. Didn't have a chance to ride on the dargel when we went by there were some people looking at a 500k $ boat so lots of attention was that way.


----------



## BigGulf (Dec 31, 2015)

carlinsa said:


> to an extent i am glad i found this posting. I have a 25ft extreme and i am about fed up with not going everywhere i want to go . i can get most places with motor up and trolling motor out. I'm looking for either a dargel kat 25 or the x3 i dont need to make it in 6 inches of water but i would like to be able to get into the flats quicker.
> 
> we rode on an x3 at rock the dock. Didn't have a chance to ride on the dargel when we went by there were some people looking at a 500k $ boat so lots of attention was that way.


If you get the Dargel Kat go with the 23,you be much happier with it.. the 23 is already a huge boat and it be as big as you will need.....also you be able to get up and run skinnier on the 230hdx..


----------



## Cap'n.Brandon (Jul 31, 2016)

carlinsa said:


> to an extent i am glad i found this posting. I have a 25ft extreme and i am about fed up with not going everywhere i want to go . i can get most places with motor up and trolling motor out. I'm looking for either a dargel kat 25 or the x3 i dont need to make it in 6 inches of water but i would like to be able to get into the flats quicker.
> 
> we rode on an x3 at rock the dock. Didn't have a chance to ride on the dargel when we went by there were some people looking at a 500k $ boat so lots of attention was that way.


Carl, feel free to give me a call if you'd like a ride on my 230HDX Kat. She's rigged differently from regular sleds with extra weight for towing and XL lower unit, but you'll be able to get a good feeling for its capabilities. They're awesome


----------



## twelfth man (Sep 1, 2005)

Lone-Star said:


> Both great boats, both can indeed run "shallow"; however neither actually fishes shallow. They are too f'ing big. It's one thing to be able to run on plane across a shallow stretch, its a different thing all together to be able to stop and get up shallow, and you wont see either of these boats fishing anywhere near SS/RFL territory.
> 
> Point being they are great boats in their own right but not true shallow water fishing boats.


Certainly not my style to debate on 2cool, but just need to clarify that I fish South Bay, Cullen and Rattlesnake regularly in my 25 Kat. I'm perfectly comfortable calling my Kat a shallow water fishing boat. Just wanted to be fair to both brands - I can't speak for the X3, but I would bet some X3 owners fish some of the same waters. To be clear, I'm not even remotely comparing either of these boats to an RFL or SS Classic, just giving them their due.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Rfl lol. Beats your brains out, but, runs in spit.


----------



## saltwaterflyfisher (Mar 11, 2017)

*Running Skinny*

Why would you want to run in 6" of water all the time? All you are accomplishing is running the fish off the flats!


----------

